# Wheel Jam - Huron, South Dakota June 3-5, 2011



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Anyone going? I am talking to Adam about getting registered now. I won't have my subs reconed by then or my alternator in, but that's OK...it's a 150dB limit anyway and I am way above that from 30hz on up anyway.

Huron, South Dakota

Wheel Jam - Three Big Days, Three Big Show, Thousands of Wheels

KW


----------

